# Roy Harris BJJ seminar in NY



## Kyle (Mar 21, 2002)

Roy Harris is coming to Rochester, NY on June 1 & 2 to teach a BJJ seminar. As most of you know, Roy is an excellent instructor and practitioner. Pre-registration is highly recommended. Please go to my website, www.saundersbjj.com, for more information.

- Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Mar 26, 2002)

Great teacher...don't miss him!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 6, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Icepick (Apr 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bscastro (Apr 18, 2002)

How much experience is needed to participate in this seminar?

Bryan


----------



## Kyle (Apr 18, 2002)

Bryan,

Strictly speaking, no experience is required.  If you've had the opportunity to roll/spar in a BJJ/grappling match, you'll have a good perspective, even without a lot of experience.

I can guarantee that Roy will teach stuff for every level.  I expect everyone to be very happy at the end of the seminar.

    - Kyle


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 18, 2002)

If you still plan on coming to the arnis camp bring a bunch of your flyers and I'll hand them out at our event.
:asian:


----------



## Kyle (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks, I will do that!

    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Apr 18, 2002)

Bscastro -

Don't worry, everyone has to 'splain things REAL SLOW like for me.  I'm sure you won't have a problem.


----------



## Kyle (May 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Icepick (May 3, 2002)

Right back at ya Kyle!


----------



## Kyle (May 30, 2002)

this weekend!

    - Kyle


----------



## warder (Jun 2, 2002)

GREAT SEMINAR. Thats all i can say now, because im ready to collapse after 2 days of extensive guard training.


----------



## Icepick (Jun 3, 2002)

:wah: :wah: :wah:


----------



## warder (Jun 3, 2002)

your just jealous because you wernt there icepick. hope all is going well.


----------

